# Newbie Digitrax Questions



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Okay, I just received my Zephyr and attempted to run my best running DC 4-6-2 on address 00. It ran fine except for top speed. On DC this loco is a screamer but I couldn't get anywhere near that speed on the Digitrax, is that common?

I was pulling four heavyweight coaches, which is the norm set up for that loco.

Secondly the loco ran great for about 10-12 loops with no issues. Then after stopping it for awhile I was having intermittent no power issues on certain sections of track. Was the motor overheating possibly? With DC this engine requires almost zero maintenance and has zero issues on my layout.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I used my digitrax dcc once running a dc engine. I don't plan on it again.
I got alot of buzzing and singing from the motor (normal). They say don't
just let the dc engine sit too long on the track. It will be buzzing and singing
and will take the motor out. Top speed was probably down and I just didn't
like the feel of the control. If I want dc I will use a dc transformer and same
with dcc, use dcc equipment. Congrats on your dcc. 

I guess alot of people run one dc engine on their dcc, I just don't care to.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, just as Mopac said.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

mopac said:


> I used my digitrax dcc once running a dc engine. I don't plan on it again.
> I got alot of buzzing and singing from the motor (normal). They say don't
> just let the dc engine sit too long on the track. It will be buzzing and singing
> and will take the motor out. Top speed was probably down and I just didn't
> ...


Thanks Mopac, just about what I figured as well


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I installed a DPDT switch so that I could have ether a DC or DCC layout with the flip of the switch. I do not mix the two. The cost of the installing decoders in all of my locos is making it a slow change over.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Southern said:


> I installed a DPDT switch so that I could have ether a DC or DCC layout with the flip of the switch. I do not mix the two. The cost of the installing decoders in all of my locos is making it a slow change over.


I have to whole heartedly agree with this premise about not mixing the two from what I'e seen so far. Maybe I'll make one of the yards switchable between DC and DCC so we can still use the DC engines, and keep a couple of tracks in the roundhouse isolated from DCC wiring so that guests don't make a costly mistake and leave an engine humming. I had already planned on keeping my two turntables powered by DC transformers so it's not a reach.


----------

